# Making Movicol taste better



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I've finally found a way of making Movicol more palatable - all this time I've tried different squashes and although it tasted better than on its own, it still left that gross salty taste. Anyway - I found mixing it with either lemonade or ginger ale really helps disguise the taste! I mix it up a few hours before I'm gonna take it, let it go flat and hey presto! It would probably work equally well in coke, but I like it too much and don't want to be put off it lol!I know for constipation you're not really supposed to drink caffeine but I reckon if I'm already drinking 2 litres of water a day, a glass of lemonade can't hurt and if it makes drinking that God awful stuff any easier then I'm all for it.


----------



## Snail (Mar 28, 2011)

em_t said:


> I've finally found a way of making Movicol more palatable - all this time I've tried different squashes and although it tasted better than on its own, it still left that gross salty taste. Anyway - I found mixing it with either lemonade or ginger ale really helps disguise the taste! I mix it up a few hours before I'm gonna take it, let it go flat and hey presto! It would probably work equally well in coke, but I like it too much and don't want to be put off it lol!I know for constipation you're not really supposed to drink caffeine but I reckon if I'm already drinking 2 litres of water a day, a glass of lemonade can't hurt and if it makes drinking that God awful stuff any easier then I'm all for it.


Definitly going to try this! Movicol is horrid!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Its that weird salty, lemony - lime taste ... ughhhhh!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Also putting it in the fridge helps!


----------



## Gemmalouise (Apr 22, 2011)

The chocolate flavoured one is really nice but since it makes my IBS worse I can't have it anymore but I like the plain one, it tastes of lemon...


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Must try the chocolate one sometime - I've seen it in the chemist but don't want it to put me off chocolate forever lol! Ugh can't believe you like the plain one, it makes me gag everytime I take it! Then again once I'd to take 8 in one day, which kinda put me off!


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

Fortunately I've not needed to take it for a while







but agree how nasty it tastes but have learned to gulp it down!







Though thats just the original one, 'plain' I find undrinkable regardless of disguise!I'm not sure if you can buy it OTC but whilst in hospital a while back they switched the Movicol for 'Laxido' instead, which is orange flavoured and more drinkable.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Agreed Laxido is much nicer, don't know why they don't prescribe it instead!


----------

